# Before I go insane....



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been trying to figure out how to clean the ceiling in my livingroom and bedroom. They are swirled, and you can't believe how many spider webs are up there!!! Could someone please take pity on me and just tell me how to get the job done. I have tried brooms, brooms with a cotton cloth, should I be using terry cloth towels on the broom? Now I am eyeballing my new lift off vacume cleaner. It would take DAYS with that tiny little head it came with! I would also like to know what is Fly Lady? I kept running into the phrase while searching for the swirled ceiling question. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

flylady.net

She helps you come up with a way to clean better. check it out.

I use a vacuum, it doesn't take long even with a small head and large area. I do it this way because all other ways cause the peaks of the plaster stuff to break off, getting in my hair and all over all surfaces. The vacuum catches most of it as you go.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks alot, Saffron! I will look up fly lady, I need all the help I can get! LOL


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I have blown ceilings, which is also called popcorn and it is terrible to clean. I have stood on a chair with vaccum in hand - what a job. I found a brush or broom on a long handle that has a rounded brush on end at $ General. It works soooo much better. However, sometimes the "popcorn" drops to floor. So when I do this, I know I'll have to dust everything and then vaccum the floor. If I ever move, I'll make sure I NEVER have blown ceilings again. My house plan for building I put corrugated tin for my ceilings. Even if I don't build, if I move to an existing built home, slowly but surely, any kind of plaster ceiling goes bye bye


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I love flylady too! We have soft crows feet pattern on my ceilings so they would be easier to clean. BUT, my ceilings are 10 ft. and 22 ft. so not easy to clean for my 5 foot 5 self. I have found and extend a pole and soft cloth are by best bet.


----------

